# Casa Dorada resort help



## TUGBrian (Oct 28, 2015)

think we have a duplicate, but I want to make sure before combining the two:

first is this, listed as "casa dorada at medano beach"

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Casa Dorada Los Cabos (medano beach)&ID=14748


2nd is listed as "club casa dorada beach and golf resort"

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Club Casa Dorada Beach & Golf Resort&ID=12299


and 3rd is listed as

"club casa dorada spa and golf resort"


http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Club Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort&ID=14521


are all 3 of these the same resort?


all three appear to share the same URL, but i cant find a distinction between the 3 on the website.  google searches for all 3 also result in the same URL

http://casadorada.com


----------



## klpca (Oct 28, 2015)

There are four "Casa Dorada" resorts in Interval in the Los Cabos area.

"Los Cabos" refers to a geographic area on the southern tip of Baja California. Within Los Cabos, there are two tourist areas - San Jose del Cabo (closer to the airport) and Cabo San Lucas (located where the Sea of Cortez meets the Pacific ocean).

The four resorts are as follows (I haven't stayed at any of them. I am just going by what I see when we drive in from the airport  )

Interval Code *DME* - Casa Dorada Cabo Real, Transpeninsular km 18.5, San Jose del Cabo phone number: 624-1440360

Interval Code *DOR* - Casa Dorada Spa & Golf, Transpeninsular km 19.5, San Jose del Cabo phone number: 624-1456500 web: hiltonloscabos.com

Interval Code *CBO* - Casa Dorada San Lucas Bay (Not sure why Interval calls this resort Casa Dorada because it is the Hotel MeCabo - it even says it on the Interval resort description) El Médano, Cabo San Lucas phone number 624-1050233

Interval Code *MBE* - Casa Dorada @ Medano Beach - Avenida del Pescador, El Medano, Cabo San Lucas phone number 624-1635700 web: casadorada.com

Clear as mud. I always have to take a second look when I am doing an Interval search of the area because it is so confusing.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 28, 2015)

I believe there are only two Casa Dorada properties--the one on Medano Beach that used to be the Hotel Me and the other one at Cabo Real by a golf course.

Years ago we stayed one night at the Cabo Real one and we own at Pueblo Bonito Rose which is just two resorts down Medano beach from the other one.

It really is confusing! I don't know why there are four properties listed in Interval unless it has something to do with whoever owns the units that are available for exchange. Maybe individual owners have certain units and the hotel has other units for exchange.

Edit:  I went back and looked at a Google Earth map and I remember now that the Hotel Me is right next to the new construction of the Casa Dorada Medano Beach. I wasn't aware that they also owned the Hotel Me, too, but they must have units in both properties according to the Interval listing. Maybe the same thing is in play at the other resort by Cabo Real.  But, the main difference in the properties is that two of those listed are next to each other on Medano Beach, which is the safe swimming beach in Cabo San Lucas.  The other two listings are next to each other in the Cabo Real area which is on the corridor between San Jose del Cabo and Cabo San Lucas.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 28, 2015)

clear as mud for sure!

now to figure out which of the resorts need to be merged within TUG to make this less confusing!

...and to figure out what the actual names are...as their own website lists the resort as "Casa Dorada Los Cabos Resort and Spa"

Im pretty sure any review for the medano beach one is for this resort...so I am going to rename that one to match the website...and we can figure out where the other 3 land after that.


http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Casa Dorada Los Cabos Resort and Spa (medano beach)&ID=14748

ok here is the new one ill use for the main casa dorada resort on TUG.


now for these other two:

2nd is listed as "club casa dorada beach and golf resort"

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?...esort&ID=12299


and 3rd is listed as

"club casa dorada spa and golf resort"


http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?...esort&ID=14521


can anyone determine by looking at them (And the reviews) that either (or both) of these are the same resort as the medano beach one?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 28, 2015)

going another step, CBO shows as cabo san lucas beach and tennis club...and based on the reviews (although none since 2006)...that resort name appears in the reviews many times.

did this get changed to a different resort name around that time?  and would explain the lack of reviews since?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 28, 2015)

also perhaps those latter two (beach and golf and spa and golf) are the same resort?

i show an rci code for 1  (4382), and an II code for the other (DOR)

both share the same address.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 28, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> going another step, CBO shows as cabo san lucas beach and tennis club...and based on the reviews (although none since 2006)...that resort name appears in the reviews many times.
> 
> did this get changed to a different resort name around that time?  and would explain the lack of reviews since?



 I believe that the Beach and tennis club resort became the Me Hotel  that is next to the Casa dorada Medano beach  resort.   That would account for no recent reviews with that title. I believe you have it all straight now as far as the review pages.

 From the pictures you can see that Casa Dorada Medano Beach sits right on the beach. The other one is up higher and farther back from the beach and it would have golf in the title  as it is next to a golf course. It also would have a San Jose Del Cabo address.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2015)

Karen G said:


> I believe that the Beach and tennis club resort became the Me Hotel  that is next to the Casa dorada Medano beach  resort.   That would account for no recent reviews with that title. I believe you have it all straight now as far as the review pages.
> 
> From the pictures you can see that Casa Dorada Medano Beach sits right on the beach. The other one is up higher and farther back from the beach and it would have golf in the title  as it is next to a golf course. It also would have a San Jose Del Cabo address.



is this the correct resort in question we think that the beach and tennis club has been renamed to?

http://www.melia.com/en/hotels/mexico/los-cabos/me-cabo/index.html


----------



## Karen G (Oct 29, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> is this the correct resort in question we think that the beach and tennis club has been renamed to?
> 
> http://www.melia.com/en/hotels/mexico/los-cabos/me-cabo/index.html



Yes I think that's correct.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> also perhaps those latter two (beach and golf and spa and golf) are the same resort?
> 
> i show an rci code for 1  (4382), and an II code for the other (DOR)
> 
> both share the same address.



ok i wound up merging these, so now we just have one for casa dorada beach and golf resort.

however it appears to have brought yet another issue, and that is i see in the reviews that folks mention the resort was renamed to "dreams los cabos"...which ALSO shares the same address...

http://www.dreamsresorts.com/los-cabos

are these now 3 separate resorts?  I dont show any reference of "Dreams los cabos" in rci or II....but RCI still lists casa dorada los cabos

ii lists both casa dorada los cabos and casa dorada medano beach....*sigh

what a nightmare.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2015)

I also see a note in more than one review that this is part of the hilton los cabos golf and beach resort?

course this was from 2008



> Club Casa Dorada is a group of 90+ rooms on the same property as the Los Cabos Hilton Spa and Golf Resort located in the tourist corridor. To a guest, the arrangement between Club Casa Dorado and the Hilton is seamless


----------



## Karen G (Oct 29, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> http://www.dreamsresorts.com/los-cabos
> 
> are these now 3 separate resorts?  I dont show any reference of "Dreams los cabos" in rci or II....but RCI still lists casa dorada los cabos
> 
> ...


I don't think Dreams is a timeshare. I think it's an all-inclusive hotel.
There are TWO Casa Doradas--the one on Medano beach & the one on the corridor with a golf course.


----------



## randster2 (Oct 29, 2015)

I stayed at club casa dorada beach and golf resort 3 years ago.  These were units at the Hilton hotel in Cabo.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 29, 2015)

ok...ill stick with the casa dorada golf/beach and medano beach as separate....ive created a separate page for the dreams resort and moved any reviews that specifically mention it in there to it.

I have put a note on the casa dorada los cabos resort that it is a part of the Hilton Los Cabos hotel, that should clear a good bit of it up!


----------



## Karen G (Oct 29, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> ok...ill stick with the casa dorada golf/beach and medano beach as separate....ive created a separate page for the dreams resort and moved any reviews that specifically mention it in there to it.
> 
> I have put a note on the casa dorada los cabos resort that it is a part of the Hilton Los Cabos hotel, that should clear a good bit of it up!


Good job, Brian!


----------



## Martha83 (Dec 20, 2015)

This is really confusing...and, the timeshare I own is one of them!

I own in this one.  Interval and RCI have it labeled different making it even more confusing.

Interval:  DME - Casa Dorada Cabo Real
RCI:  Dreams Los Cabos Golf Resort & Spa by UVC (C590)-4 Night (#D544)

This is the timeshare portion of the Dreams property.  i.e., this is the one that you would exchange into to get into Dreams.  They have units specified as timeshare and those that are designated to Dreams.

In the timeshare reviews, this picture links to my timeshare which is managed by GBS International.

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Dreams Los Cabos&ID=15143

This resort does not have a Golf Course attached.  It would be great if both names "Casa Dorado Cabo Real / Dreams " showed up so people could find it in the Reviews somehow.  

When I google Dreams Los Cabos...it comes up as "Dreams Los Cabos Suites Golf Resort & Spa"...so, I am guessing they have some kind of agreement for Golfing, but it is certainly not attached to the property.


----------



## nazclk (Dec 29, 2015)

*Cabo Resorts*

Since I have been going 3 times a year for 10 years let me try to clarify. There are actually 3 Casa Dorada resorts. Two in San Jose and one in Cabo. 
ME on Medano Beach was purchased by another company after the hurricane. 
Hope this clears up the murky water.


----------



## Sandy Kay (Jan 18, 2016)

I am also an owner at Dreams. I have discovered that there are four resorts. Beach and Golf is Dreams, Spa and Golf is Hilton both on the corridor. There are also two on Medano Beach. Medano and ME Cabo (which is mostly studios next door)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 18, 2016)

haha...now im even more confused than when I started!


----------



## Martha83 (Jan 27, 2016)

Sandy Kay said:


> Beach and Golf is Dreams



Any idea why this is called "and Golf"? I have seen this as well, but I have never seen a golf course???


----------



## 741des (Jan 28, 2016)

2000-Casa Dorada Beach and Golf Resort timeshare--Melia Los Cabos hotel managed then changed to...
2005-Casa Dorada Beach and Golf Resort timeshare--Dreams Resort Los Cabos hotel managed
Currently--Casa Dorada/Cabo Real timeshare--Dreams Resort Los Cabos hotel managed
RCI #4382 number ID
------------------------------------------------------------
Casa Dorada Spa and Golf is known as Hilton located on the corridor highway and managed by Hilton

Casa Dorada on Medano Beach is in town

Hope this helps


----------

